# Sophies nasal spasms



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Would it be possible to post the video?..I would like to see what you mean.



Thx


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds a lot like 'reverse sneezing'... Google it to see if it's the same thing; it's very common in the lil guys, not so much in bigger breeds, but still happens...


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I agree with flyingduster---sounds like "reverse sneezing." Not to worry--it's harmless and mine do it now and again. I find that rubbing their throat works to calm them down, and even better...distract her with a toy or anything--just get up really fast and get her to follow you. That stops it immediately!


----------



## lauren&sophie (Jul 1, 2011)

It wouldn't attach so I put it on youtube. But here is the video of her doing whatever it is she does.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau does exactly that every once in awhile. Freaks us out every time. Reverse sneezing -- who knew?


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you for posting the video. It clarified what you meant. Lizette has been known to do this and it passes very quickly. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I agree with the others, it looks and sounds like reverse sneezing to me. Our last dog did it at times throughout her 16+ year life. Hope your mind is more at ease now. A poodle knows how to keep you on your toes, just by using its nose!! Sophie is a cutie, I wish you many happy and healthy years together.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

That looks and sounds like reverse sneezing to me! Pippin can really go to town when he does it! Distraction works like a charm though.  It's scary but everything I've read and per my vet--it's harmless to the dog.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm just glad it's something humans can't do. Can you imagine? :afraid:


----------



## lauren&sophie (Jul 1, 2011)

That makes me feel a lot better she's not the only one! And yes, they definitely do keep you on your toes!

haha I am VERY glad humans don't reverse sneeze, we would all look very strange doing that! :act-up:


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Tate does this randomly and it weirds me out each time. We've found catching him and plugging his little nose holes with our fingers (forcing him to breathe out his mouth) stops it and works. lol... now he understands what's coming and will just stand there where we don't even have to run after him going, "Tate! HOLD ON!"


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Oh--humans reverse sneezing would be bad! LOL

I just grab a toy, squeak it and then toss it across the room. He can't resist a toy and it snaps him right out of it.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

now that it's definitely and obviously reverse sneezing; Anything that irritates the throat can cause this spasm and subsequent sneeze. Causes include excitement, eating or drinking, exercise intolerance, pulling on a leash, mites, pollen, foreign bodies caught in the throat, perfumes, viruses, household chemicals, allergies, and post-nasal drip.

A throat massage or blocking the nose so they take a mouth-breath or swallow will generally lift the palate and stop the spasm. Or you can open the mouth and move the tongue (pull it forwards or flatten it) to open the throat as well.


If she's doing it more than a few times a day for several days in a row though, then it would pay to find out what is causing it; it could be something easy to prevent! It's not abnormal in the slightest, but it shouldn't be very frequent...


----------

